# Fortnite kaufen oder nicht kaufen? das ist hier die Frage :D



## Tayvoon (10. August 2017)

Tach zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin noch unschlüssig was Fortnite betrifft. Auf der einen Seite interessiert mich das Spiel ja schon, Aber auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, ob es so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein riesen Fan von Survival, Crafting, Sandbox Spielen bin und so auch auf Fortnite aufmerksam geworden bin.


Soweit ich das verstanden habe fängt man auf einer Karte an, schließt dort die Missionen ab baut Barrieren um den Atlas, wehrt die Zombies ab, und Verteidigt Ihn hoffentlich erfolgreich. Ist das soweit richtig ?


Nur wurde mich eben Interessieren ob Ich sowas wie eine Feste Basis bauen kann, wo ich zum beispiel immer wieder hin zurück gehen kann und meine gefunden Sachen lagern kann. Oder ob ich einfach so die Welt erkunden kann, ohne festes Ziel. Oder wie geht es weiter wenn der Atlas verteidigt ist ? Halt wie ich es von meinem Lieblingsgenre kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat Jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Spiel ? und weis worauf ich hinaus will ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Oktober 2017)

Können wir den Burschen kreuzigen, da er Gamestar-Gifs hier postet? 

Also Fortnite ist kein Spiel wie z.B. Minecraft. Es gibt aktuell eine Hauptbasis an der man rumbaut und ggf. auch verteidigt. Das ganze ist mehr ein Horde-Modus, als ein Survival-Spiel in dem klassischen Sinne.
Die Hauptbasis wertet man auf, in dem man Missionen macht und dort auch kleine Forts u.ä. baut und verteidigt. Dafür gibt es Ressourcen und Belohnungen für die Hauptbasis. Die Welt ist auch nicht offen im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern ist halt auf die Areale beschränkt.
Ob und wie sich das noch ändert, ist unklar, da dass Spiel offiziell nur EA ist und kein Vollrelease. Ich würde Videos auf Twitch und YouTube empfehlen, da kriegt man einen besseren Eindruck, als man hier im Forum erzählen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Oktober 2017)

Fortnite ist doch umsonst, zumindest der PvP Modus. Also warum nicht einfach ausprobieren?
https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/de/news/fortnite-battle-royale-goes-free


----------

